# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  ShadowOfSelf's workbook

## ShadowOfSelf

Welcome to my workbook!

Thought i'd make one as i've been lacking some motivation lately, I think if I publish my goals online i'll have more incentive to accomplish them!

I'm going to start of with some simple goals to motivate me whilst I build my recall back up, in my last lucid i was able to morph and bend objects like lamposts quite easily, becaue I used to visualise it throughout the day, so im going to use visualisation for all my goals from now on (So i dont try and swim through the air to fly again -_-'')

Goals to be completed in January:
Create a fireballFly to the stars
I've been visualising fireballs erupting from my hands and manipulating them with my mind a lot today, I think i've got the _feeling_ of it down. Will let you know how I get on!

----------


## Kaenthem

*welcome to the party,i see that you accepted my invitation to join us,matte87 is owr teacher,i know that he will be more then happy to answer your questions,when the competition ends you can join the next one,you can also join the chat to make teams,i think me and you would be a good team.*

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Thought i'd give it a shot  ::wink::  I like the idea of everyone showing their progress on there individual goals, it's given me a boost of motivation already, once I get my focus back on track i'll have a look at these competitions.

For tonight I will be focusing on my goal of becoming lucid and creating a fireball, then flying. I'm also going to give Galantamine another shot as its the weekend, and if it screws up my sleep I can just take a nap when it wears off. Should be an interesting night!

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Ok no luck so far, its distressing but I will prevail.
It's definetly true what they say, stuff that you watch or do before you go to bed can affect your dreams immensely, so im going to start visualising becoming lucid _then_ doing fireballs, before bed. I'll work this into when I get up to go pee, using my last remembered dream at the setting.
Stay tuned :p

----------


## Matte87

Hi and welcome to class! Sorry I haven't greeted you yet, I've been swamped. It sounds like you know what to do and how to do it. Having goals greatly increases your chances of getting lucid. The fireball and flying part is great first tasks. Not too hard to do and they're so amazing. I've played around with fire some in my dreams and it's always cool, but flying feels so awesome. If you have any questions at all, feel free to ask  :smiley:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Thanks Matte, Its alright mate I can see there are lots of workbooks for you to crawl through, i'm mainly just doing this to make my goals more official and have something to look back on once i start completeting goals, maybe helping someone else in the process.

Ok, been smoking a bit too much MJ recently, it gets me into a great meditative state, but I cant recall shit when i wake up.
Andd I had quite a spiritual dream last night, wont go into much detail, as I was lost for words when I woke up, couldnt really comprehend it, and quickly forgot everything that happened!
So i'll be taking a break from MJ for a bit and meditating more, as I had an interesting experience before bed last night, I was thinking about lucid dreams and there relation to my waking life, all a sudden these memories, images, started coming to me. They felt like forgotten dreams, like I had deja vu and remembered something I dont remember! I had feelings of being in a place, all alone somewhere, aware that im in a dream, or not in waking life. I had a great sense of nostalgia when seeing these visions, like it happened ages ago, or they have been repressed for some reason. Yet, I still dont remember them at all. Its given me a lot to think about.. whether they were just my imagination, or semi-aware lucid dreams from my childhood that I remember nothing about, which is quite probable, but somewhat unsettling

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

25/01/12 - Success! - Somewhat..

So I had a lucid dream last night, and think i might have found a good technique for me.
I layed in bed on my back, and remained aware of my body falling asleep until I got to a point of pure relaxation, then I started to visualise.
I visualized becoming lucid in my room, looking at my hands and walking about, touching walls etc. Then when I had enough and just wanted to sleep, I turned to my side and konked out.

Then I had a lucid dream! (forgot to do fireballs though -_- i'll visualize that before sleep tonight)

The only thing is I had this dream about 4 hours after sleep, which is kind of cool, but there wasnt much depth to it (you know how dreams at the end of the night seem more worth while) but hey im chuffed, I always thought I could harness visualization in someway, so will continue practising with that.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

28/01/12 - Brief lucid

Slept really long, like 10 hours, I was able to deild into a dream, though I guess I was too high from the night before and wasnt thinking too straight, as I assumed I was in someone else s dream and continued to guide them on how to stay lucid and 'think' away this guy who was trying to attack us.

Need to put more effort into creating these fireballs and becoming _fully_ lucid.

I feel im getting there though, lucidity is starting to feel second nature, just need some more stability

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

31/01/12   Captains log

No progress to report so far. Not touching weed for a whole 2 weeks from today, fuck that shit - recall killer.

I'm going to implement some theme into my visualisations, to give them more feel, was thinking some Cowboy Bebop or Ghost in the Shell, just to get me into a dream hacker mood.

On this shiz!!!!

----------


## Matte87

Yeah weed is really bad for  your recall. I hope it hasn't messed it up too much permanently. Those who quit usually have a significant boost to their recall though, so I'm crossing my fingers for you and that you'll get lucid in the near future!  :smiley:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Thanks man! It has effected long term, but when I come off I feel it coming back to me. Once I quit for good it will get better.

Have you ever experienced a caffeine induced lucid dream? my friend said he woke up at 6 and had a sip of monster, then had his first lucid.

----------


## Kaenthem

> Thanks man! It has effected long term, but when I come off I feel it coming back to me. Once I quit for good it will get better.
> 
> Have you ever experienced a caffeine induced lucid dream? my friend said he woke up at 6 and had a sip of monster, then had his first lucid.



had a sip of monster,hmmm whats that

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

It's an energy drink, with a shit load of caffeine lol.

----------


## Kaenthem

> It's an energy drink, with a shit load of caffeine lol.



wow,we don't have this in my country,but the caffeine would make you not sleepy,wouldn't it ?

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Yeah it makes you more alert, more aware, so if you got the right balance you could possibly attain lucidity, orrrr never be able to go back to sleep lol.

11/02/2012 - Brief Lucid

Was in a conversation with my friend on the bus, when all a sudden 'dreaming' was mentioned and boom. Became lucid.
I didn't say anything just waited for the bus to stop, to get off and make a fireball.
I got off the bus, raised my hand, and at this point I started losing the dream, I didnt feel connected to it and it slipped away -_-

Next time! - I will look at my hands once lucid, once the dream seems stable then I will create a fireball, or fly.

----------


## Kaenthem

> Yeah it makes you more alert, more aware, so if you got the right balance you could possibly attain lucidity, orrrr never be able to go back to sleep lol.
> 
> 11/02/2012 - Brief Lucid
> 
> Was in a conversation with my friend on the bus, when all a sudden 'dreaming' was mentioned and boom. Became lucid.
> I didn't say anything just waited for the bus to stop, to get off and make a fireball.
> I got off the bus, raised my hand, and at this point I started losing the dream, I didnt feel connected to it and it slipped away -_-
> 
> Next time! - I will look at my hands once lucid, once the dream seems stable then I will create a fireball, or fly.



congrats on the lucid,but why didn't you try to stabilize.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

I know lol, it seems whenever I become lucid/semi-lucid I straight away go for whatever my main intention was, that being to create fireballs, so I perhaps get to about 80% lucidity and think "need to create fireball before dream ends!"
Which isn't the right way to go about it lol.. my intention for my next lucid is to look at my hands and/or stabilize with the enviroment, only when i'm stable i'll go for the fireballs.

12/02/2012 - Poor recall - Dreamt I was in a foreign city, with family, dont recall much except it was raining and the water level outside the shop i was working in was rising, I knew eventually it will flood.

- This relates to my waking life. Recently due to cold weather the plumbing in my house is leaking, and slowly dripping through into one room. Today I went into that room and found the doorframe had swelled and the door wont shut. - It's being looked at tomorrow by a plumber. I'm hopeing my dream isnt warning me that it will flood! lol (although it never got to the point of flooding in the dream, so hopefully it wont) Stay tuned.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

14/02/2012

No recall worth noting, slightly aggrivating. Gonna aim for 9 hours sleep tonight.

----------


## Matte87

A great tip for you if you want to create fire is use a little bit of passive control for it to work. Have you ever filled your hand with gas from a lighter then set it on fire? This creates a small fireball, which can be sustained. This is how I finally managed to create and control fire after many failed attempts of just creating it in my hand with no means at all.

Good luck tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Thanks for the tip, I was actually thinking the same thing because I very vaguely recall my hand turning black when I tried to make one once getting of the bus in that brief lucid, so I thought that putting my hand on top the other one and then pulling them apart to reveal a small fireball might give better results.
My main intention now though, is to stabilize the dream to the extent I can think about what im doing before i do it.

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

OK, forgot to update this shiz, apologies to my hundreds of followers!!  :tongue2: 

Had a few lucids since I posted this thread, and STILL haven't accomplished my tasks.. I know I know.
Don't get me wrong i've been making fireballs like there's no tomorrow, the fucking things just wont materialize! I guess thats my own fault though...

BUT ANYWAY, time to take back control! - Gonna be focusing on goal no.2 now, to flyyyy!

I WILL SUCCEED.

 :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## Kaenthem

yellow,been a while,i myself stoped trying to have LDs when the site was hacked,anyway i hope you fly tonight

----------


## ShadowOfSelf

Why would you stop man! you was doing good! NO EXCUSE, GO LUCID NOW! 

Just kidding  :tongue2:  but seriously...

----------

